
Guy Builds A Star Trek Phaser - jalbertbowden
http://thecuriousbrain.com/?p=30918#.T8fyV_fODhU.hackernews
======
ChuckMcM
Easy when you use a blue pen pointer in a smokey room :-).

And while I think these portable lasers are cool, they are insanely dangerous,
to humans, to pets, and to video gear. (not to mention dark colored balloons).

